# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  [آموزش] آموزش تصویری کامل پیکر بندی سیستم , دانلود و نصب Android Studio از ابتدا تا شروع برنامه

## slr560

با سلام خدمت دوستان
دیدم خیلی از بچه ها توی نصب اولیه Android Studio مشکل دارن و نمیتونن جلو برن
سعی کردم تو یه کلیپ ویدیویی کامل این مراحل رو توضیح بدم. فیلم رو با Winrar چنتا پارت میکنم و میزارم برای دانلود. تمام قسمت ها رو توی یک پوشه جمع کنید و Extract کنید
پیشاپیش تشکر از همه ی دوستان. امیدوارم مفید باشه

22 پارت 5 مگابایتی . کیفیت فیلم رو کمی پایین اوردم که حجم کمتر بشه
وارد پوشه DropBox بشین و کل پوشه رو به صورت zip دانلود کنید و یا اینکه یکی یکی دانلود کنید و کنار هم بزارید. در آخر Extract کنید

http://goo.gl/RPQAS2

----------


## slr560

رزرو .......

----------


## ashkufaraz

په کجاست..؟!

----------


## slr560

> په کجاست..؟!


گفتم که آخر شب آپلود میکنم

----------


## barnamenevisjavan

ممنون بابت فیلم و یک درخواست:
من هرچی نمونه کد از سایت ها دانلود میکنم و توی AS ایمپورت میکنم نمیتونم اونو اجرا یا خروجی بگیرم اگه میشه اینم یه فیلم براش قرار بدید

----------


## slr560

> ممنون بابت فیلم و یک درخواست:
> من هرچی نمونه کد از سایت ها دانلود میکنم و توی AS ایمپورت میکنم نمیتونم اونو اجرا یا خروجی بگیرم اگه میشه اینم یه فیلم براش قرار بدید


وقت کنم باشه

----------


## shervin_20

با سلام . 

چرا لینک هیچ فیلمی نیست دوستان ؟ 

اگر دوستان لطف کنند و فیلم ها را قرار بدهند ممنون میشویم .

----------


## slr560

> با سلام . 
> 
> چرا لینک هیچ فیلمی نیست دوستان ؟ 
> 
> اگر دوستان لطف کنند و فیلم ها را قرار بدهند ممنون میشویم .


ساعت 1 به بعد آپلود میکنم . با این وضع اینترنت ذغالی معلوم نیس کی تموم بشه

----------


## slr560

پست اول بروز شد و لینک گزاشته شد

----------


## Lulzsec

از چه نرم افزاری استفاده می کنی؟ چه طوری دقیق تقسیم شدن به 5 مگ؟ چاقو؟  :لبخند: 
آها هیچی winrar.

----------


## Lulzsec

خسته نباشید
 خیلی ممنون که تا این ساعت وقت گذاشتی.

----------


## SASAN_AH

سلام
مرسی علی جان زحمت کشیدی خسته نباشی
ولی بهتر نبود لینکها رو جای درستی میزاشتی؟

من کلا با درا مشکل دارم!
کل فایل رو یه جای دیگه اپ کن ترجیحا ایرانی

----------


## slr560

> سلام
> مرسی علی جان زحمت کشیدی خسته نباشی
> ولی بهتر نبود لینکها رو جای درستی میزاشتی؟
> 
> من کلا با درا مشکل دارم!
> کل فایل رو یه جای دیگه اپ کن ترجیحا ایرانی


مهدیم من  :چشمک: 
فکر نکنم بهتر از دراپ باکس جایی دیگه هم باشه . بدون محدودیت و همراه با لینک مستقیم. بعضی وقتا به IP ایران گیر میده و توی دانلود منیجر مشکل پیش میاد ولی بازم بهتر از گزینه های دیگس
از دوستان اگه کسی هاست شخصی داره بزاره اونجا تا بقیه دانلود کنن

----------


## SASAN_AH

> مهدیم من 
> فکر نکنم بهتر از دراپ باکس جایی دیگه هم باشه . بدون محدودیت و همراه با لینک مستقیم. بعضی وقتا به IP ایران گیر میده و توی دانلود منیجر مشکل پیش میاد ولی بازم بهتر از گزینه های دیگس
> از دوستان اگه کسی هاست شخصی داره بزاره اونجا تا بقیه دانلود کنن



 :لبخند گشاده!: 
بازم مرسی

----------


## #root#

لینک مستقیم همه پارت ها در یک فایل خدمت همه برنامه نویسان اندروید
from filegir
http://goo.gl/dDK9bo


from d-h.st
http://d-h.st/eTi

----------


## Site Admin

با سلام و تشکر از فیلم لطفا ابزار های مورد نیاز استفاده شده در آموزش رو جهت دانلود بزارید

----------


## slr560

> با سلام و تشکر از فیلم لطفا ابزار های مورد نیاز استفاده شده در آموزش رو جهت دانلود بزارید


توی فیلم توضیح دادم دوست عزیز از کجا دانلود کنید.

----------


## dasssnj

از اینجا می تونید راحت و بدون نیاز به فی****بشکن  دانلود کنید

http://p30download.com/fa/entry/45668/


توضیحات هم داره ....

----------


## o0o0okay

سلام استاد slr560
من فیلم اموزشی رو هنوز دانلود نکردم، اما جای تشکر داره که بچه هارو بسمت Android Studio سوق میدید.
سوالی که داشتم اینه که درمورد مباحث پیشرفته تر درمورد اندروید استودیو هم می پردازید؟ مثلا من به شخصه موقع کار با دیتابیس اماده در اندروید استودیو بمشکل بر می خوردم، یا خیلی برنامها موقع ایمپورت کردن بمشکل بر میخوره، یا مشکلاتی که با gradle پیش میاد.
ببخشید یکم بحث زیاد شد، ولی چون دیدم شما جز کسانی هستید که کم و بیش با اندروید استودیو کار کردید و اطلاعات خوبی دارید از فرصت استفاده کردم و سوالمو مطرح کردم.
ایا موارد بالا ها مد نظرتون هست؟

----------


## slr560

> سلام استاد slr560
> من فیلم اموزشی رو هنوز دانلود نکردم، اما جای تشکر داره که بچه هارو بسمت Android Studio سوق میدید.
> سوالی که داشتم اینه که درمورد مباحث پیشرفته تر درمورد اندروید استودیو هم می پردازید؟ مثلا من به شخصه موقع کار با دیتابیس اماده در اندروید استودیو بمشکل بر می خوردم، یا خیلی برنامها موقع ایمپورت کردن بمشکل بر میخوره، یا مشکلاتی که با gradle پیش میاد.
> ببخشید یکم بحث زیاد شد، ولی چون دیدم شما جز کسانی هستید که کم و بیش با اندروید استودیو کار کردید و اطلاعات خوبی دارید از فرصت استفاده کردم و سوالمو مطرح کردم.
> ایا موارد بالا ها مد نظرتون هست؟


والا من در حد استاد نیستم . خیلی از دوستان دانششون از من بیشتره . به هر حال ممنون
در رابطه با سوالتون هم باید بگم در آینده وقت کنم یه فیلم آموزشی برای ایمپورت کردن کتابخونه میسازم و میزارم برای دانلود. واقعیتش با دیتابیس آماده تا حالا کار نکردم و نمیدونم دقیقا مراحلشو. ولی دیتابیس معمولی رو بلدم. 
برای همین فعلا چیزایی که بچه ها توش مشکل دارن رو توی اولویت قرار میدم .

----------


## o0o0okay

> والا من در حد استاد نیستم . خیلی از دوستان دانششون از من بیشتره . به هر حال ممنون
> در رابطه با سوالتون هم باید بگم در آینده وقت کنم یه فیلم آموزشی برای ایمپورت کردن کتابخونه میسازم و میزارم برای دانلود. واقعیتش با دیتابیس آماده تا حالا کار نکردم و نمیدونم دقیقا مراحلشو. ولی دیتابیس معمولی رو بلدم. 
> برای همین فعلا چیزایی که بچه ها توش مشکل دارن رو توی اولویت قرار میدم .


شما لطف دارید، بهرحال هرکسی دانششو به دیگران انتقال بده و در بحث ها شرکت بکنه، میشه استاد. پس در اون شکی نیست، شکست نفسی نکنید.
درست الویت با سوالات مقدماتی تره، راجب بحث ایمپورت کردن هم ممنونم. جز الویتهای اول قرارش بدید
با تشکر فراوان استاد slr560  :قلب:

----------


## badname

ممنون آموزش خوبی بود
ولی من یه مشکل دارم همه این کارهارو انجام داد ولی وقتی استدیو را اجرا میکنم با خطا روبرو میشم ، کسی میدونه داستان چیه

error lunching android studio

"Error Invoking main method"

اینم ورژن استدیو : android-studio-bundle-135.1641136

----------


## slr560

> ممنون آموزش خوبی بود
> ولی من یه مشکل دارم همه این کارهارو انجام داد ولی وقتی استدیو را اجرا میکنم با خطا روبرو میشم ، کسی میدونه داستان چیه
> 
> error lunching android studio
> 
> "Error Invoking main method"
> 
> اینم ورژن استدیو : android-studio-bundle-135.1641136


توی فیلم توضیح دادم که همیشه SDK و Android Studio رو جداگونه دانلود کنید که باعث مشکلات بعدی نشه
این ارور دلایل زیادی داره . 2تاش که رایج هست اینان:
1 - شما از قبل ورژن قدیمی اندروید استادیو رو نصب دارید و حالا وقتی ورژن 1 رو نصب میکنید ورژن Gradle مشکل واسش پیش میاد و ارورای اینجوری میده. 
راه حل: کل ورژن قبلی اندروید استادیو با تمام رجیستر ها و کانفیک های که انجام دادید رو پاک کنید . همینطور ورژن جدید . پوشه های کانفیک اندروید استادیو توی MyDocument و درایو C قرار داره و بعدش فایل exe ورژن 1 اندروید استادیو رو نصب کن

2- احتمال داره اون پروژه ای که میخواین بازش کنید رو با اندروید استادیو قدیمی و ورژن قدیمی Gradle نوشته باشید و حالا توی این ورژن جدید اندروید استادیو به ورژن گردل گیر میده و Build نمیکنه .
راه حل:  با برنامه Notepad++ فایل gradle.build رو که داخل پوشه پروژت هست باز کن و طبق داکیومنت زیر و ورژن گردلی که روی سیستم داری اونو ادیت کن
http://tools.android.com/tech-docs/n...-compatibility

----------


## badname

> توی فیلم توضیح دادم که همیشه SDK و Android Studio رو جداگونه دانلود کنید که باعث مشکلات بعدی نشه
> این ارور دلایل زیادی داره . 2تاش که رایج هست اینان:
> 1 - شما از قبل ورژن قدیمی اندروید استادیو رو نصب دارید و حالا وقتی ورژن 1 رو نصب میکنید ورژن Gradle مشکل واسش پیش میاد و ارورای اینجوری میده. 
> راه حل: کل ورژن قبلی اندروید استادیو با تمام رجیستر ها و کانفیک های که انجام دادید رو پاک کنید . همینطور ورژن جدید . پوشه های کانفیک اندروید استادیو توی MyDocument و درایو C قرار داره و بعدش فایل exe ورژن 1 اندروید استادیو رو نصب کن
> 
> 2- احتمال داره اون پروژه ای که میخواین بازش کنید رو با اندروید استادیو قدیمی و ورژن قدیمی Gradle نوشته باشید و حالا توی این ورژن جدید اندروید استادیو به ورژن گردل گیر میده و Build نمیکنه .
> راه حل:  با برنامه Notepad++ فایل gradle.build رو که داخل پوشه پروژت هست باز کن و طبق داکیومنت زیر و ورژن گردلی که روی سیستم داری اونو ادیت کن
> http://tools.android.com/tech-docs/n...-compatibility


سلام 
نه از قبل نداشتم قبلا Eclipse استفاده میکردم

کلا باز نمیشه برنامه به مراحل انتخاب پروژه برسم

----------


## slr560

> سلام 
> نه از قبل نداشتم قبلا Eclipse استفاده میکردم
> 
> کلا باز نمیشه برنامه به مراحل انتخاب پروژه برسم


SDK ورژن 24 نصب کردید یا ورژن قدیمیه؟ آخرین SDK رو نصب کنید
envirement های JAVA_HOME و ANDROID_HOME رو مقدار دادید؟ توی متغییر path قرار دادیدشون؟
قبل از new زدن پروژه توی اندروید استادیو تظیمات آدرس SDK و JDK رو set کردید؟ توی فیلم اینو توضیح دادم

----------


## badname

> SDK ورژن 24 نصب کردید یا ورژن قدیمیه؟ آخرین SDK رو نصب کنید
> envirement های JAVA_HOME و ANDROID_HOME رو مقدار دادید؟ توی متغییر path قرار دادیدشون؟
> قبل از new زدن پروژه توی اندروید استادیو تظیمات آدرس SDK و JDK رو set کردید؟ توی فیلم اینو توضیح دادم


آخرین SDK 
بله آموزشتون رو مو به مو اجرا کردم  :لبخند:  ، الان متوجه شدم java آپدیت های جدید رو تشخیص نمیداده (معمولا خودش آپ میشد) دارم نسخه جدید رو دانلود میکنم ایشالا که حل شه تو گوگل هم زیاد جستجو کردم این مشکل جایی گزارش نشده احتمالا از همین باشه

----------


## slr560

> آخرین SDK 
> بله آموزشتون رو مو به مو اجرا کردم  ، الان متوجه شدم java آپدیت های جدید رو تشخیص نمیداده (معمولا خودش آپ میشد) دارم نسخه جدید رو دانلود میکنم ایشالا که حل شه تو گوگل هم زیاد جستجو کردم این مشکل جایی گزارش نشده احتمالا از همین باشه


والا من فکر نمیکنم از آپدیت جاوا باشه. بیشتر مشکل gradle هست این. به هر حال جوابشم به من بگید

----------


## badname

شما که gradle نصب نکردید ، گفتید خودش بصورت داخلی داره این نسخه
ولی در هر صورت من دارم ش ، نصبه ورژن 1.6
باشه فعلا که پاسخی براش پیدا نکردم

----------


## slr560

> شما که gradle نصب نکردید ، گفتید خودش بصورت داخلی داره این نسخه
> ولی در هر صورت من دارم ش ، نصبه ورژن 1.6
> باشه فعلا که پاسخی براش پیدا نکردم


پروژه هایی که با خود ورژن 1 ساخته میشه دانلود گردل نمیخواد . چون گردل 2.2.1 داخل خوده اندروید استادیو هست. ولی پروژه هایی که از گردل های پایین تر استفاده میکنه باید دستی دانلود کنید
واسه مشکل شما هم من نگفتم مشکل دانلود کردن gradle هست!! گفتم مشکل خوده گردل هست که یا build نمیشه یا آدرس های سیستمتون درست آدرس دهی نشده

----------


## badname

من اینو درست نکنم امشب نمیخوابم  :متفکر:

----------


## slr560

> من اینو درست نکنم امشب نمیخوابم


خوبه که همیشه خودتونو درگیر مشکل میکنید. من خودم اون اولا 1 هفته خواب نداشتم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
تا آخر کامل یاد گرفتم . Intellij خیلی گسترده و پیشرفتس. من اینو خیلی بهتر از IDE های دیگه میدونم . حتی Visual Studio

----------


## badname

خب مشکل حل شد  :شیطان: 
یه پیشنهاد اگه از این برنامه های cleaner برای پاک کردن فایل های اضافی دارید خودش اضافیه پاکش کنید. 
من آخرین ورژن JDK گرفتم نصب کردم دوباره محل جدیدش رو تو _envirement وارد کردم بعد studio رو باز کردم ..... مثل هلو باز شد.
(احتمال میدم اون برنامه cleaner به فایل های جاوای سیستمیم آسیب زده بود، چون قبلا یسری مشکلاتم درست کرده بود مثلا brwoser ها دیگه کش ، کوکی و پسوردا یادشون میرفت) به هر حال حل شد.
حالا دنبال اینم که اگه بشه autoupdate اول برنامه های bundle شده هم disable کنم ...
اگه شد خبرشو میدم_ :لبخند:

----------


## [younes]

اندروید استادیو برای اجرای دستگاه مجازی نیاز به vm داره .ولی من نمیتونم KVM رو نصب و config کنم همش به مشکل میخوره با virtual box میشه راهش انداخت؟

centos 7
Android studio 1.0
JDK 1.8.0_25

----------


## slr560

> اندروید استادیو برای اجرای دستگاه مجازی نیاز به vm داره .ولی من نمیتونم KVM رو نصب و config کنم همش به مشکل میخوره با virtual box میشه راهش انداخت؟
> 
> centos 7
> Android studio 1.0
> JDK 1.8.0_25


اجرای امولاتور اصلی اندروید کاری به Virtual Box نداره . Virtual Box موقعی نیاز هست که از Genymotion استفاده کنی

----------


## o0o0okay

*نسخه کامل Android SDK شامل تمام نسخه های ابزارها، ماژول ها، نمونه کدها، اسناد و مطعلقات آن تا تاریخ 13 آذر 1393

Link Download Android SDK
*

----------


## ehsan2883

درود بر مهندس *slr560
*ممنون بابت آموزشتون. درخواستی داشتم: میشه در مورد Gradle یه توضیح نسبتا کاملی بدین؟ چند تا پروژه داخل GitHub دیدم که نیاز به Gradle دارن و من هیچی در موردش و نحوه استفاده ازش نمیدونم. ممنون میشم اگه راهنمایی کنید و یا منبعی معرفی کنید که مطالعش کنم
سپاس

----------


## farshid1994

> اجرای امولاتور اصلی اندروید کاری به Virtual Box نداره . Virtual Box موقعی نیاز هست که از Genymotion استفاده کنی


میشه sdk که تو سایت ehsanavr هست به جای sdk که از google دانلود کردید معرفی کنم یا نه؟

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام 

توی فیلم یه قسمتی هست از پوشه new folder یه سری فایل مربوط به sdk هست که کپیشون میکنید و میگید overwrite میشن رو فایل های قبلی!

از کجا دانلودشون کردید؟!  تصویر زیرو میگم!

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162570292/Untitled3.png


من همه مراحل مثل توضیحاتتون انجام دادم ولی درست نشد و sdk غیر فعاله!

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162569050/Untitled1.png

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

من روی این لینک کلیک میکردم منو میبرد به این صفحه و دانلود نمیشد!

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162585826/Untitled4.png

بعدش راست کلیک save as link  رو زدم شروع کرده به دانلود !


*Android Sdk -r24-.0.2-windows.Zip*

----------


## slr560

> من روی این لینک کلیک میکردم منو میبرد به این صفحه و دانلود نمیشد!
> 
> http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162585826/Untitled4.png
> 
> بعدش راست کلیک save as link  رو زدم شروع کرده به دانلود !
> 
> 
> *Android Sdk -r24-.0.2-windows.Zip*


اول اینکه سعی کنید نسخه .exe اس دی کا رو نصب کنید . چون کارو خیلی راحت میکنه . مسیر پیشفرضشم که مشخصه
واسه این نمیشناسه که یا شما Envirement ها تنظیم نکردی یا اینکه آدرس اشتباه دادی
اگه از نسخه .exe اس دی کا استفاده کنی خودش میدونه کجا فایل ها رو بریزه . مسیر پیش فرض SDK هم اینه همیشه:
C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

> اول اینکه سعی کنید نسخه .exe اس دی کا رو نصب کنید . چون کارو خیلی راحت میکنه . مسیر پیشفرضشم که مشخصه
> واسه این نمیشناسه که یا شما Envirement ها تنظیم نکردی یا اینکه آدرس اشتباه دادی
> اگه از نسخه .exe اس دی کا استفاده کنی خودش میدونه کجا فایل ها رو بریزه . مسیر پیش فرض SDK هم اینه همیشه:
> C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk



نه من تنظیمات رو کامل انجام دادم و مطمئن هستم.

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162743684/sdk.png

----------


## slr560

خب این ها رو توی متغییر path هم تعریف کردید؟ JAVA_HOME هم باید آدرس بدید ها

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

> خب این ها رو توی متغییر path هم تعریف کردید؟ JAVA_HOME هم باید آدرس بدید ها


بله ! path با حروف کوچک نوشته شده.
JAVA_HOME هم با حروف بزرگ.

طبق گفته شما تو فیلم آموزشی.
ویندوز سیستم  من 8 هست.

*محتویات path :
*
*%JAVA_HOME%\bin;%ANDROID_HOME%\tools;%ANDROID_HOME  %\platform-tools

اینم محتویات  JAVA_HOME

C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.7.0_65

جاوا من ورژنش 7 هست.*

----------


## slr560

> بله ! path با حروف کوچک نوشته شده.
> JAVA_HOME هم با حروف بزرگ.
> 
> طبق گفته شما تو فیلم آموزشی.
> ویندوز سیستم  من 8 هست.
> 
> *محتویات path :
> *
> *%JAVA_HOME%\bin;%ANDROID_HOME%\tools;%ANDROID_HOME  %\platform-tools
> ...


اوکی هس همه چی
خب اشکال نداره . آدرس SDK رو دستی به اندروید استادیو بده . توی فیلم توضیح دادم

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

> اوکی هس همه چی
> خب اشکال نداره . آدرس SDK رو دستی به اندروید استادیو بده . توی فیلم توضیح دادم


انجام شده.

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162773400/ANDROID.png

درست شد. خیلی خیلی ممنونم! آخه من تا جائی که شما تو فیلم توضیح دادید جلو رفتم کلیک کردید روی SDK MANAGER ی که در صفحه اول 
Android Studio نشون میداد ! بعدش دیدم مال من غیر فعاله!

شما بعدش این مطلب و گفته بودین. حق باشماست.

*فعال شدن Sdk Manager:*

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162777600/SHOW_SDK.png

*محل Sdk Manager :*

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162777818/SDK_LOCATION.png

بازم ممنونم بایت راهنمائیتون.

فقط یه سوال : من چند بار برنامه رو باز کردم و هر بار باید برم مسیر sdk را توی Project Structure بدم! هر بار باید مسیرشو انتخاب کنم!
اتومات تشخیص نمیده و دستی آدرسو میدم.

سوال : من چند تا sdk نصب شده دارم و باید اونها رو پاک کنم ؟!

چرا اینطوری میشه ؟

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

گردل برنامه من سینک نشد چه کنم؟

http://s4.picofile.com/file/8162809134/error1.png


عذر خواهی میکنم اینهاش تو انجمن توضیح دادین.

----------


## donyayesabz

> پروژه هایی که با خود ورژن 1 ساخته میشه دانلود گردل نمیخواد . چون گردل 2.2.1 داخل خوده اندروید استادیو هست. ولی پروژه هایی که از گردل های پایین تر استفاده میکنه باید دستی دانلود کنید
> واسه مشکل شما هم من نگفتم مشکل دانلود کردن gradle هست!! گفتم مشکل خوده گردل هست که یا build نمیشه یا آدرس های سیستمتون درست آدرس دهی نشده


ظاهرا این قضیه فقط در مورد نسخه bandle صدق میکنه. بنده اول بندل نصب کرده بودم بعد که ویدئو شما رو دیدم IDE نصب کردم اما بر خلاف توصیه شما، این Bandle بود که گیر نمیداد و IDE نمیذاشت برم جلو.
نسخه IDE برای شروع هر پروژه نیاز به اتصال به وب برای Gradle داره در صورتی که Bandle اینطور نیست (اگه شک داشتید قبل استارت پروژه نت رو قط کنید)

----------


## arash_flag

سلام دوست عزیز 
درست میگم ؟
شما داخل فیلم 
jdk ,* sdk.exe* ,android studio  رو از داخل اون سایت دانلود کردید 
*بعدش ی سری فایل میریزین داخل پوشه sdk  که جایگزین شود اونا چی اند .؟*
من از ی سایت داخلی jdk 7 رو نصب کردم .مشکلی نداره ؟

----------


## slr560

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> درست میگم ؟
> شما داخل فیلم 
> jdk ,* sdk.exe* ,android studio  رو از داخل اون سایت دانلود کردید 
> *بعدش ی سری فایل میریزین داخل پوشه sdk  که جایگزین شود اونا چی اند .؟*
> من از ی سایت داخلی jdk 7 رو نصب کردم .مشکلی نداره ؟


اون فایلایی که ریختم توی SDK همون محتویات SDK بود دیگه . چون دانلود از طریق SDK مشکل بود و توی فیلم زمان کم داشتم اومدم دستی این فایل ها رو ریختم توی پوشه هاش . قبلا دانلود کرده بودم از خود SDK
JDK ورژن ۱.۸ رو دانلود کنید

----------


## arash_flag

پس یعنی من دانلود کنم و بعد نصب کنم و بعد ........................؟

----------


## arash_flag

یهنی اینکه اون sdk  رو افلاین از کجا دانلود کردی ؟

----------


## slr560

> پس یعنی من دانلود کنم و بعد نصب کنم و بعد ........................؟


شما اول بیا فایل .exe اس دی کا رو از سایت گوگل بگیر و نصب کن . بعدش به پروکسی یا *** متصل باش و پکیج هایی که نیاز داری رو تک تک دانلود کن

----------


## arash_flag

سلام من داخل اندروید استدیو روی sdk manager کلیک کردم گزینه هام خیلی کمن .

دوست عزیز شما داخل این پنجره خیلی گزینه داشتی و فک کنم بخاطر دانلود هاست اما من بلد نیستم دانلود کنم از sdk  یا بهم بیزحمت یاد بده 
یا ی ادرس بده  دانلود کنم و بعد کپی کنم تو پوشه  sdk مثل خودتون
مچکرم .

----------


## arash_flag

سلام این ی عکس از محیط sdk manager
1.png

و این هم ی عکس از محیط اندرویدا ستدیو بعد از نصب و ایجاد یک پروژه انگار خطا داره ..... 
2.png

گردل نصبه ؟ یا مشکل از sdk است .
لطفا اقای slr560  به دو تاپیک جواب  کامل و مبتدی دهید .مچکر داداشم.

----------


## slr560

> سلام من داخل اندروید استدیو روی sdk manager کلیک کردم گزینه هام خیلی کمن .
> 
> دوست عزیز شما داخل این پنجره خیلی گزینه داشتی و فک کنم بخاطر دانلود هاست اما من بلد نیستم دانلود کنم از sdk  یا بهم بیزحمت یاد بده 
> یا ی ادرس بده  دانلود کنم و بعد کپی کنم تو پوشه  sdk مثل خودتون
> مچکرم .


گفتم که دوست عزیز
حتما باید از *** یا پروکسی استفاده کنی

----------


## dasssnj

فایل اجرایی 64 بیتی اندروید استودیو مصرف رم بیشتری نسبت به فایل اجرایی 32 اون داره  . اما وقتی می خوام نسخه ی 32 بیتی را اجرا کنم می گه شما باید از نسخه ی 64 بیتی استفاده کنید . برای این راه حلی نیست ؟
 گاهی اوقات حدود یک گیگ از رم را اشغال می کنه  :گریه: (به طور معمول بین ششصد تا هشتصد مگ)

----------


## arash_flag

خب دوست عزیز من الان *** دارم .
میگم نمیدونم چه طوری با sdk manager  کار کنم که package  ها رو دانلود کنم . شما باز بگو از ********** استفاده کن .
لطفا مرحله مرحله بگو  . تو فیلم هم که نیست ....()

----------


## arash_flag

دوست عزیز برای دانلود sdk package  میشه  (*نسخه کامل Android SDK شامل تمام نسخه های ابزارها، ماژول ها، نمونه کدها، اسناد و مطعلقات آن تا تاریخ 13 آذر 1393*)
دانلود کنم و کپی کنم تو sdk  پوشه؟

----------


## slr560

> دوست عزیز برای دانلود sdk package  میشه  (*نسخه کامل Android SDK شامل تمام نسخه های ابزارها، ماژول ها، نمونه کدها، اسناد و مطعلقات آن تا تاریخ 13 آذر 1393*)
> دانلود کنم و کپی کنم تو sdk  پوشه؟


آره میشه . ولی نیازی نیست . 
فقط API 21 رو داشته باشی کافیه

----------


## arash_flag

*1- اقا این محیط sdk manager  من . همه چی درسته ؟ (چرا این گزینه ها تیک نمی خورن ؟)*
4.png

*2- این خطا چیه ؟*
2.png

----------


## arash_flag

> *1- اقا این محیط sdk manager  من . همه چی درسته ؟ (چرا این گزینه ها تیک نمی خورن ؟)*
> 4.png
> 
> *2- این خطا چیه ؟*
> 2.png


*سلام دوستان یکی کمک کنه ؟*

----------


## aminmohammad1995

> اول اینکه سعی کنید نسخه .exe اس دی کا رو نصب کنید . چون کارو خیلی راحت میکنه . مسیر پیشفرضشم که مشخصه
> واسه این نمیشناسه که یا شما Envirement ها تنظیم نکردی یا اینکه آدرس اشتباه دادی
> اگه از نسخه .exe اس دی کا استفاده کنی خودش میدونه کجا فایل ها رو بریزه . مسیر پیش فرض SDK هم اینه همیشه:
> C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk




من این مشکل رو دارم چجوری حلش کنم لطفا کمکم کنید :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
 :متفکر:  :متفکر: Untitled.jpg

----------


## shahin bahari

> من این مشکل رو دارم چجوری حلش کنم لطفا کمکم کنید
> Untitled.jpg


از توی SDK MANAGER نسخه ی 21.1.1 BUILD TOOLS رو دانلود کنید مشکل حل میشه.

----------


## aminmohammad1995

سلام.اس دی کا منیجر من اصلا اونی که شما میگین توش نیستUntitled-1.jpg

----------


## shahin bahari

شما باید برای SDK Manager یه پروکسی تنظیم کنید که بتونید دانلود کنید باهاش. همین جوری مثل سایتش باز نمیشه! البته بدون پروکسی و اینترنت هم باید چیزایی که نصبه رو نشون بده فقط. مطمئن هستید این SDK Manager مربوط به همینSDK  هست که اندروید استدیو ریخته؟!

----------


## slr560

> سلام.اس دی کا منیجر من اصلا اونی که شما میگین توش نیستUntitled-1.jpg


شما یا فیلمو نگاه نکردی یا اصلا به حرفایی که زدم توجه نکردی
کامل همه ی اینا توی فیلم توضیح داده شده . ۱۰۰ بار تکرار کردم از v پی n یا پروکسی استفاده کنید

----------


## aminmohammad1995

خیلی ممنون بابت راهنمایی های قبلیتون :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:   :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:   :متفکر:  :متفکر: 
الان مشکلم اینه خواهشا کمک کنید تو قسمت موبایل مجازی ساختن.عکسشو گزاشتم :متفکر: 
Untitled.jpg
این ارور ها مال چیه اگه فایلی رو باید دانلود کنم بگین ممنون
راستی ویندوزم 64 بیتی هستش
راهنماییم کنید
مشکل های عکس دوم رو حل کردما هر کاری کردم عکسه حذف نشد. فقط بالایی

----------


## Alviin

*من برنامه نویسی اندروید رو دوست دارم ولی همون نصبش میمونم*  :لبخند گشاده!: *اندروید استدیو رو دانلود کردم جاوا و اس دی کا رو هم نصبیدم محل جاوا رو هم مشخص کردم ولی ارور میده
path نمیدونم جی هستش !!!!!!
Untitled.jpg*

----------


## skkhossein

سلام شما command prompt رو باز کن این کد رو بزن 
java -versionاگه نسخه جاوا 1.7 بود همین جا کامنت بزار اگه نه که JDK نسخه بالاتر رو دانلود کن بعد دوباره نصب رو انجام بده

----------


## mr.moharreri

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> دیدم خیلی از بچه ها توی نصب اولیه Android Studio مشکل دارن و نمیتونن جلو برن
> سعی کردم تو یه کلیپ ویدیویی کامل این مراحل رو توضیح بدم. فیلم رو با Winrar چنتا پارت میکنم و میزارم برای دانلود. تمام قسمت ها رو توی یک پوشه جمع کنید و Extract کنید
> پیشاپیش تشکر از همه ی دوستان. امیدوارم مفید باشه
> 
> 22 پارت 5 مگابایتی . کیفیت فیلم رو کمی پایین اوردم که حجم کمتر بشه
> وارد پوشه DropBox بشین و کل پوشه رو به صورت zip دانلود کنید و یا اینکه یکی یکی دانلود کنید و کنار هم بزارید. در آخر Extract کنید
> 
> http://goo.gl/RPQAS2


سلام دوست عزیز،واقعا ممنونم از شما،بابت آموزش و تایمی  که برای ساخت،آپلود و ... گذاشتی
خودم به شخصه،مشکل داشتم،و با دیدن این کلیپ،تونستنم به راحتی AS رو اجرا کنم.
 اگر امکانش هست،یه لینک یا پیشنهادی بدین،برای امثال من،که آشنایی اولیه با برنامه نویسی دارن،ولی اطلاعاتشون کمه! چیزی معرفی کنید که مثلا ساخت یک برنامه خیلی خیلی ساده رو تو اندروید استدیو توضیح بده و مثال بزنه  تا بتونیم با کلیات و یا ساخت یه اپلیکیشن خیلی ساده ،آشنا بشیم
بازم ممنون

----------


## android.dev

آموزش نصب و راه اندازی اندروید استودیو

----------


## mida777

سلام
من یه مشکلی دارم دو روزه هر کاری میکنم حل نمیشه خواهش می کنم هر کی بلده کمک کنه.
من اندروید استودیو  رو نصب کردم (با همه ی کارایی که باید قبلش انجام داد ) اولین پروژه رو ساختم و  با فیلتر شکن زدم و شروع کرد به دریافت gradle ها که بعد از حدود 25 دقیقه پیام داد تموم شد همراه با یک ارور، که ارورشو توی نت سرچ کردم که نتیجه ش این بود که یه کدی رو یه جایی کپی کنم و دوباره بزارم برای دریافت که بعدش که تموم شد ارورشم برطرف شد. همه چی درست شد.
حالا دوباره یه پروژه جدید میخوام ایجاد کنم دوباره شروع میکنه به دریافت gradle و دوباره همون ارور میده دوباره اون کد میزنم برطرف میشه. یعنی هر پروژه تقریبا 50 دقیقه طول میکشه تا ایجاد بشه. 
حتی بعد از اینکه یه بار کامل شد دریافت gradle از تنظیمات آفلاینش کردم اما برای ایجاد پروژه جدید ارور میده میگه آنلاین کل حل بشه آنلاین میکنم دوباره همون وضعیت.
هم چنین بعد از اینکه پروژه بعد از اون همه وقت درست ایجاد شد تو جنیموشن میخوام ران کنم دوباره کلی عملیات با gradle ها انجام میده.
gradle آفلاین هم دانلود کردم ریختم حل نشد. لطفا کمک کنید.

این اولی همون ارور که هر بار میاد و با اون کدی که گفتم درست میشه :
3.JPG

2.jpg

4.JPG

این دو تا ارور هم هستن که نمیدونم چیکارشون کنم. دومی انگار دلیل اینه که هر بار میخواد gradle ها رو دوباره بسازه نوشته نمیتونه از این که هست استفاده کنه. کسی میدونه راهش چیه؟

----------


## reza102050

سلام این خطا را چطوری میتونم برطرف کنم

Error:Auto make failure: Abnormal build process termination: 
Error occurred during initialization of VM
Could not reserve enough space for object heap
Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.

----------

